# Watchmen (2009)



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2002)

The long-touted adaptation of Alan Moore and Dave Gibbons' Watchmen comic book finally seems to be getting somewhere.  For a long time Terry Gilliam was tentatively attached, but no more (thank goodness - as much as I love his work, I think he would have ruined it).

www.scifi.com/scifiwire reports:


> The Comics Continuum Web site reported that X-Men screenwriter David Hayter has completed his first draft of a movie based on Alan Moore's classic graphic novel Watchmen. "I am in the middle of Watchmen, though the first draft is done, and the producers and myself are very happy with it," Hayter told the site.



Anyone else out there ever read it?


----------



## triffid (Aug 24, 2002)

Oh yes, big fan of the original comics and I have to say the phrase "their making a film of it" stings like an ice stake through the heart. 

I can see them getting this so very wrong, Xmen screenwriter or no Xmen screenwritter. For one thing this story is a lot more cerebral than the Xmen, with it's main aim of getting the audience to think about the story rather than sit there in awe of a special effects fest. I concede that there will be some CGI effects in this movie (Rorshac's mask, the Big blue scientist who's name I forget) but if it's done correctly then it will be kept to a minimum.

I can't see them getting all the character development and still have time to tell the rest of the tale within the space of three hours minimum. If you are going to do the Watchmen then spend a shed load of money and make a TV mini series consisting of six one hour episode, that way the suits at the studio are going to let you deal with character and story development at the right pace. If this film does get made then it will either be an extremely dumbed down and cut version of the original story, or it will be a totally different story. If the latter is the case then why bother making it in the first place? 

If I'm wrong then I'm wrong (man I really hope I am), and if it's so then I will be prepared to post saying so, but somehow I get the feeling it's going to be a case of "I told you so" 

Ok, feel free to pick holes in what I've just written


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 24, 2002)

Poke holes?  Never.... 

You raise some good points, and as much as I hate adaptations, remakes and sequels on principle, I actually think this is one comic book adaptation that could work.
Why do I think this?  Well, like The Dark Knight Returns, it is not your typical sweetness and light comic story - the attraction to adapting this story should lie in investigating a different take on superheroes and how society might deal with their existence, with deep conspiracy theory and intrigue.  The superheroics aren't the main driving force in this story IMO, and you would have to be an idiot to want to turn the tale into a Superman or Spiderman style hero pic.  I have (some) faith that there won't be too many liberties taken with the adaption.  
Of course, feel free to wait for me to be proved TOTALLY wrong 

I love your idea of making the story a big-budget tv affair.  I actually prefer tv scifi to cinema scifi, mainly because the small screen gives more time for character development and exploration of long stories, which as you suggest would be crucial to making Watchmen work on-screen.
I have no idea how they might alter the story for a 100 minute presentation - I don't think I mind the story being altered, as long as they keep the proper themes.

I will keep feeling positive about this one, and keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't get screwed up!


----------



## triffid (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *I will keep feeling positive about this one, and keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't get screwed up! *



You and me both matey .

Incidently they did create an animated movie of the Dark Knight returns. It was all drawn by the original artist for the comics, trouble is it still hasn't been released. Wanna know where i found that out? Well a few years ago a book was released about the entire batman history, covering comics and films. At the back they had a piece about up and coming projects and it was here they not only talked about the DKR movie, but also showed screenies as well. Let's just hope they go ahead with release one day.


----------



## L. Arkwright (Oct 1, 2003)

I love Watchman. I have the black leatherbound dream edition with a huge making of Watchmen section at the back.  I read Tabitha's post with total relief that Gilliam wont be directing it. The mans chaotic style wouldnt suit the film at all but then making  a film at all would be a bad idea. Look at every superhero film. Somewhere in each one there have been changes made. Watchmen is such a fantastic story with depth and subplots galore. It just wouldnt transpose (did I just make that word up?) onto the big screen. It scares me to even imagine what a money motivated director and producer would do to this piece of fantastic storytelling.


----------



## rune (Feb 9, 2008)

Ive not read the graphic novels , but ive enjoyed other adaptations of graphic novels 
Ive interested in this one because J D Morgan is playing the Comedian in it.


----------



## DeepThought (Feb 10, 2008)

Gods!, if they ruin that beautiful thing with another "Hollywood action flick", well...I'll...I'll commit suicide.

Cheers, DeepThought


----------



## ravenus (Feb 10, 2008)

DeepThought said:


> Gods!, if they ruin that beautiful thing with another "Hollywood action flick", well...I'll...I'll commit suicide.


All I can say is...it was nice knowing ya 
There are some things which just cannot be made into movies...Alan Moore's books are one of them (yes, not even that overhyped borefest based on *V for Vendetta*).


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 10, 2008)

ravenus said:


> All I can say is...it was nice knowing ya
> There are some things which just cannot be made into movies...Alan Moore's books are one of them (yes, not even that overhyped borefest based on *V for Vendetta*).


 
Agree with you on that count - fell asleep during that one at the cinema, what a waste of fifteen bucks... Still, I think this one has a little potential. I won't write it off until I see it.


----------



## DeepThought (Feb 10, 2008)

hehe...Quite true _ravenus_, _Culhwch_! and don't get me started on that abomination of a movie... good thing _Moore_ distanced himself from those...

Cheers, DeepThought


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 11, 2008)

V for Vendetta? I have to say I've seen a lot worse and mean a _lot _worse. 

Personally, I didn't think it was too bad......but then again, I've never read the Graphic Novel - and perhaps that's the crux of the matter? Probably the majority of cinema goers will have never read The Watchmen and will not be aware where the true quality threshold lies. 

Their expectations will be of the usual full speed ahead CGI rollercaster ride and damn the cerebrals.


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 11, 2008)

I haven't read _V... _either, but that didn't help the medicine go down, as it were. Have read _Watchmen_, wasn't terribly fussed but I can see the potential if the director takes a little creative license...


----------



## ap0ckalypse (Feb 11, 2008)

The most important thing to note isn't the screenwriter - Hayter did X-Men and its first sequel, but he also did the abysmal Scorpion King.

The best thing about this is that it's being helmed by Zack Snyder. Zack Snyder's the guy who did the Dawn of the Dead remake about 4 years back, and last year's 300. By all accounts, he's the right man for the job and - with J.J. Abrams - one of the new "great geek directors"...it'll be good.


----------



## ravenus (Feb 11, 2008)

If the best thing about the adaptation of an immensely thought provoking book is that it's being helmed by a geeky FX boy with almost zero aptitude for sensibility, then it's a more far wretched world than I thought.


----------



## ravenus (Feb 11, 2008)

Foxbat said:


> V for Vendetta? I have to say I've seen a lot worse and mean a _lot _worse.
> 
> Personally, I didn't think it was too bad......but then again, I've never read the Graphic Novel - and perhaps that's the crux of the matter?


Pretty much...although did you stop to wonder why the people in the film, those comfortably ensconced in cushy homes with large screen LCD screens felt charged enough to revolt against their government in a militant manner? The book is an altogether different beast, rather depressing when I read it.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 11, 2008)

ravenus said:


> Pretty much...although did you stop to wonder why the people in the film, those comfortably ensconced in cushy homes with large screen LCD screens felt charged enough to revolt against their government in a militant manner? The book is an altogether different beast, rather depressing when I read it.


 
I can  accept the possibility of that happening. Lenin was not a peasant and was actually granted more cash allowance than some others (Stalin for example) when in exile in Siberia because of his higher status. Therefore, I can accept those of a higher financial situation becoming involved in revolt in this story as well.


----------



## ap0ckalypse (Feb 11, 2008)

ravenus said:


> If the best thing about the adaptation of an immensely thought provoking book is that it's being helmed by a geeky FX boy with almost zero aptitude for sensibility, then it's a more far wretched world than I thought.


 
Zero aptitude for sensibility?  Where did that come from?

In my opinion, both of his previous films were well-made, successful adaptations - and neither of them did any dishonor to their source material.


----------



## rune (Feb 11, 2008)

YOu could all be pleasantly surprised and it be brilliant


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 12, 2008)

rune said:


> YOu could all be pleasantly surprised and it be brilliant


 
 I think we can do the only logical thing and keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 27, 2008)

*The Watchmen movie - trailer*

Watchmen film trailer:
Apple - Trailers - Watchmen

Can't say just how excited I am to hear about this - obviously it's going to move from the greatest graphic novel of all time - but the trailer shots are pretty faithful to scenes in the original story.

Definitely something to get excited about - though I'll have to be careful not to over hype this.


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

hopefully not one of those movies where the best bits are in the trailer - though it is one damn good trailer. also available at Empire, Empire: Movie News 
really looking forward to it.

the little details are all: Rorschach's spray can has a Veidt label....


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 27, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

I too think the trailer looks superb, fully in keeping with the graphic novel. I am fully expecting there to be some sacrifices to be made - the pirate segments may well be dropped.

The big fear I had, seeing the trailer was that people who had read the graphic novel might not appreciate it, not understand it without a point of reference. In the name of experimentation I showed it to my other half, who had not even heard of the Watchmen (!) let alone read it.

One look at the trailer quelled my fears, she thought it was magnificent and started getting quite excitemed then ratty when I said she'd have to wait till next year!!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 30, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

Indeed, I suspect the pirate scenes will be completely dropped - but to be honest, I can't see how any production of Watchmen can faithfully carry that, not least if it threatens loss of anything from the main story.

I always wanted to see Jon's palace on Mars in film.  Will be very very interesting to see how they use Rorshach, not least, his costume.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 30, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*



I said:


> I always wanted to see Jon's palace on Mars in film.  Will be very very interesting to see how they use Rorshach, not least, his costume.


 
And his origin, I just remembered how much it dusturbed me when I first read it, and how brilliantly it was done (disturbed can be good) and wonder just how they are going to carry that across to film. 

I think it might just be my favourite moment from the entire book, because it's stunningly written and has real emotional impact


----------



## BookStop (Jul 30, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

That looks amazing. I hope it turns out as good as the trailer makes it look.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 30, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

The trailer looks awesome. They look like they've taken a lot of trouble to get details right. Can't wait for the movie.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jul 30, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

That's it, I'm buying the graphic novel already.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 30, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

I know what you mean, HJ, I ordered it just a few minutes after watching the trailer.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 30, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

Enjoy guys - it is a brilliant read.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Jul 31, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

Yes it is, and it stands up so well to rereading too because of all its little complexities. I'm looking forward to the movie!


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 1, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*



I said:


> Indeed, I suspect the pirate scenes will be completely dropped - but to be honest, I can't see how any production of Watchmen can faithfully carry that, not least if it threatens loss of anything from the main story.


 
Actually, from what I've heard they have been filmed but will comprise a short that will either be released with the DVD or on a seperate DVD. Last I heard Clive OWen was starring, but I don't know if that's still the case.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 1, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

That's very interesting Culhwch, it'll probably work better like taht, and if it is Clive Owen I can just see him in the part


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 2, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*



Culhwch said:


> Actually, from what I've heard they have been filmed but will comprise a short that will either be released with the DVD or on a seperate DVD. Last I heard Clive OWen was starring, but I don't know if that's still the case.



Indeed, just read in Empire that Black Ship will appear as a special feature, as will Hollis's memoirs from the GN.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 2, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

Added: What I like about the approach is the obvious attempt at faithfulness. It's not a case of "Well, the Black Ship doesn't fit, so we'll just remove it". It's a case of "It's an integral part of the story, so we'll find a way to present it to dedicated viewers". Good sign, I hope.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 2, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

An interesting comparison between trailer and book:

'Watchmen' Trailer to Comic Comparison | Features | RopeofSilicon.com Entertainment News


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 2, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

Yep - in some dorky way I totally recognised some of those frames just watching the trailer. Many of the images in Watchmen are just too memorable.

I think the only potential disappointment is the actors not quite looking enough like the drawn characters - that's bound to happen to some degree. That's where supension of disbelief may be most required.


----------



## Ian Whates (Oct 16, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

Met Alan Moore for the first time over the weekend (he attended both days of NewCon 4).  What a really nice man; no airs and graces at all, and he seemed genuinely thrilled that Northampton was hosting a genre event.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 24, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

Drat, drat, and double drat! Alan Moore at a convention would be worth any ticket price alone!


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 24, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*

Looks great, but am I the only one annoyed by all the speeding up/slowing down nonsense in the action sequences?* It bugged the hell out of me in 300 too.

* I suspect the answer is yes.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 25, 2008)

*re: The Watchmen movie - trailer*



HareBrain said:


> Looks great, but am I the only one annoyed by all the speeding up/slowing down nonsense in the action sequences?* It bugged the hell out of me in 300 too.
> 
> * I suspect the answer is yes.


 
No. It annoys the hell out of me too. Once, a while back, this technique was quite innovative but now, it just looks cliched, lazy and unimaginitive.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 5, 2008)

*New Watchmen Trailer*

Just in case you hadn't seen it, there's now a second and more detailed Watchmen trailer:
Apple - Movie Trailers - Watchmen

Still looks good.


----------



## ktabic (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

Not sure if I like Dr Manhatten's voice, I always imagined a more impressive voice. But otherwise, yeah, looking real good


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

Yeah, he sounded more like Nathan from Heroes to me. 

However, I guess he's still a scientist geek at heart.


----------



## Heebie (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

I'm sure we'll all change our opinion of him once he's zapping baddies with his bare hands


----------



## sloweye (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

Looks real good, look forward to it.


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

Yes, thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Erunanion (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

Damn, that's a long time to wait.  Still, it gives me time to get my hands on the comic book.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

The movie still looks as promising as it did when we first started hearing rumours of casting. I still can't wait!!! (Now doesn't that make me sound like an over-excited fanboy!) I thought I'd outgrown that.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

Saw an article on the news this morning. A spat between Fox and Warners is threatening to derail this. I hope they get it settled because the trailers look very promising.


----------



## kaneda (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

Worried. 

Rorschach sounds like Christian Bales Batman, which is a huge concern.  Yes, some shots are very much like the comic (has that sin city feel), yet something about that trailer just doesn't seem right, I can't put my finger on it at the moment why though.... 

Will watch again in the morning to see if my opinion changes.  But tonight.  Worried.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*



Foxbat said:


> Saw an article on the news this morning. A spat between Fox and Warners is threatening to derail this. I hope they get it settled because the trailers look very promising.



Indeed:
Fox wins Watchmen rights : Chronicles Network: Science Fiction & Fantasy


----------



## Lucifal (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

Bugger the graphic novel, the trailers look great! - and yet it looks like they've followed the story quite well, just from those clips.


----------



## Tillane (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*



I said:


> Indeed:
> Fox wins Watchmen rights : Chronicles Network: Science Fiction & Fantasy


Hmm.  Why do I suddenly sense a huge sum of money heading Fox's way to settle this...


----------



## Aeris (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

Eeeeee! The song in Trailer 2 gives me chills every time. I love Muse. They are amazing musical artists.



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Michael01 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

I'm writhing in anticipation.  It looks like we might finally get to see a movie based on DC characters done right (besides *Catwoman* - but I'm in the minority there).  *Batman* doesn't really count.  There are too many Batman movies and I only like three of them.  None of the *Superman* films satisfied my tastes, mainly because I didn't like their portrayals of Luthor.  I'm not talking about Gene Hackman's performance, mind you.  He did a great job with the part he was given, as he usually does; it was the part he was given that bugs me so much.

Anyway, *Watchmen* does look _very_ good and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Aeris (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*



Michael01 said:


> I'm writhing in anticipation. It looks like we might finally get to see a movie based on DC characters done right (besides *Catwoman* - but I'm in the minority there).


 
If you are referring to the *Catwoman *in Batman Returns, then I'll agree with you, but if it's the Halle Berry one you like, I have to disagree. But that's what's so fun about media! So many different opinions that keep so many different genres afloat.


----------



## Michael01 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

Very true, but that's why I said I'm in the minority.  I like *Catwoman* with Halle Berry, and it seems very few people do.  I thought she was portrayed very well - just the way I remember her from the comics.  I especially loved the scene where she bounces around the railings in the jewelry store like a cat.


----------



## ktabic (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: New Watchmen Trailer*

Ok, it's not a trailer, but it's Watchmen


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Apr 21, 2012)

When I saw this film I knew nothing about the plot, having never read the mid-1980s comic book of which (as I learned later from the Wiki entry) the film is said to be a faithful adaptation. I'm not sure whether this was an advantage or disadvantage; at least I didn't spend my time checking its authenticity and was able to evaluate the film purely on its own merits.

The setting is an alternative 1985 in which the USA has had a history of masked vigilantes (superb fighters but otherwise normal humans) now all retired. There is also one genuine superhero with god-like powers as a result of a laboratory accident, who is now a glowing blue figure known as Dr Manhattan. His existence enabled the USA to win the Vietnam War and gave them a dominant position over the Soviet Union. However, he is becoming increasingly remote from normal human affairs and seems to have disappeared, causing Cold War tensions to become increasingly hot: nuclear war threatens. Meanwhile, someone is killing off the vigilantes and the survivors get together to try to discover what is going on.

Having experienced something of a surfeit of Hollywood superhero movies of late, I had certain expectations. I was expecting light entertainment: a fast-moving thriller with a straightforward good vs evil plot, lots of action and special effects, probably a dash of humour in the quieter scenes, and maybe a touch of thwarted romance. I was therefore rather surprised to discover that, although *Watchmen* has most of those elements (I can't say I noticed much humour), it also has a lot more. It is a generally slow-paced and indeed very long film, running for over 160 minutes. It is also rather confusing, hopping constantly between the present and the pasts of several of the heroes at different stages of their lives: I wasn't always sure who the younger versions of the characters were meant to be. Overall, it is a rather grim and downbeat film with a pessimistic twist in the ending.

I understand that many aficionadoes of the comic book rate this film very highly. My own view is rather more mixed. There are some good elements and some strong scenes, but overall I suspect that the desire to be faithful to the comic has resulted in a rather messy and confused structure with too much packed into it. It was involving enough for me to watch to the end, but I'm not likely to want to see it again.

(An extract from my SFF blog)


----------

